# Mexican Guard Lion



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I seen this posted today on one of the fishing forums I visit. Story in brief ( unauthenticated ), owner was tired of break ins so he 'groomed' his dog into a little lion 
I think he looks kinda cute


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i like it....i think he's adorable like that....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL that is pretty cute.  He really does not look like a fierce guard dog/lion though. He looks more like a tail wagging lickaholic.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Rawr. lol He's a cutie. I wouldn't run..but maybe laugh.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

He's adorable! They did a great job of replicating a lion cut! I don't know why but I really like animals groomed into lion cuts...cats mainly as this may be the first dog I've seen.


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL that's sooo cute. My friend did that with her dog... she said one time a kid was going down the street (he was obviously... "on something"...) and thought her dog was a real lion.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

That looks really good,i like it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty cute. Let's just hope he doesn't meet any Rhodesian Ridgebacks.

Not too scary, though. Everybody knows it's the lionesses you have to watch out for.


----------

